# Cm4Dx Random Problems



## koobaru (Jul 7, 2011)

So I've been running cm for a while now, perfectly fine other than some video playback. Randomly last night my phone was constantly freezing and then I lost the option to change the flash on my camera. It stays on auto, but even then it won't flash when needed. Any ideas why this would happen out of the blue?

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## koobaru (Jul 7, 2011)

Also can't connect to wifi, no networks show up even if I try scanning.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## rnarc206 (Jun 26, 2011)

make a nandroid sbf and reflash cm4dx then andvanced restore your data from the nandroid. Many variables here can cause something to go wrong. Remember sbf is your friend. =) happy reflashing


----------

